# best computer multimedia speaker



## surya_sapui (Mar 8, 2009)

dear guys, i want to know which is the best pc multimedia speaker , i want a best 5.1/7.1 sound system for my pc.pls suggest me a best speaker.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2009)

Budget? Which sound card BTW?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

Logitech Z5500D
Creative Gigaworks 5.1


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2009)

Logitech z5500 are the worst speakers you can waste your money on. Its not worth it.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ I#@$()@&#*@(#)(*$(^$#@)^*@


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ What? If you hear amp+ speakers combo worth 20k or an AE5 with equivalently decent sound card, your conclusions wouldnt be much different from mine. 15k-20k is a lot of money especially for desktop speakers. Many people just buy speakers without auditioning and getting overwhelmed by volume and bass- not to mention the "bling" factor.


----------



## moshel (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with the sorcerer, 20k is not worth spending on multimedia speakers. but on the other hand, you dont get noteworthy equipment (amp+passive speakers) in 20K.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

creative 5.1


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Best budget is Creative T6060 5.1 for Rs. 4000

And sound card - Sound Blaster Audigy for Rs. 1800


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

There are few Onkyo setups that cost inside 20k. Dig out old thread and you will find few models.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2009)

moshel said:


> AE5???


Audioengine 2 and audioengine 5. They are 2.0 audiophile speakers.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> Logitech z5500 are the worst speakers you can waste your money on. Its not worth it.



Dude did u really the hear the sounds of LOGITECH's Z5500 , first go & do that u wont say after that


----------



## moshel (Mar 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> There are few Onkyo setups that cost inside 20k. Dig out old thread and you will find few models.



Onkyo HTS 3100 I heard these, 5.1 channel speakers along with a AV receiver is not bad in 20k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Dude did u really the hear the sounds of LOGITECH's Z5500


Yup I did. I comment when I see, hear and test it myself or tested by the trusted people I know- you'll be suprised .
He was using it onboard sound . But tested it someone's else auzentech prelude. He was impressed and claimed it "the best sound output ever" but he kinda sulked after listening to a pair of altec lansing mx5021 and klipsch pro gmx 2.1 system. Altec lansing mx5021 can be modded and has does give much better sound output. Logitech and edifier are more of boom rather then bass. In my books- z5500 is the best way to flush down so much money. I have seen dead logitech z5500 around many Indian tech forums- but as suspected it was user's fault since they connected it on a substandard/overcrowded surge protector. Its pretty obvious that logitech z5500 is an impulsive buy to have the "bling" factor. No disrespect to z5500 owners- but as said before anything above 15k is something audiophiles will buy. I did see many newbies do landing up with good old vintage combos- and some follow DIY. You need to understand- spending money isn't everything. You are investing something which is going to entertain you- not look good in your table for your guests. 
I think desibond is talking about Onkyo HTS-3105 but I am not sure. The last time I seen advice from a good audiophile that HK AVR 133 and  JBL SCS 140 sounds MUCH better for 25k. If I am not mistaken, I think old stock of logitech z5500 is for bit lesser then 15k and new ones are for 18k-20k.
BTW- where is the OP's reply. Is this thread allready from the OP's end .


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

moshel said:


> Onkyo HTS 3100 I heard these, 5.1 channel speakers along with a AV receiver is not bad in 20k.




yep. That's the one. I heard that it is awesome.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I guess the OP is from Kolkata and you know guys that limited products are available in Kolkata. What about Sonodyne speakers ? Have anyone used them ? What would be a good setup for watching movies and listening to music ? And what would be a good setup for PC ? As you know that none of the DVD Players recognize matroska (.mkv) files. From my POV, Logitech Z5500 is not that bad but it's definitely not for audiophiles.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 8, 2009)

then  what should i do guys, many things are not available in kolkata, as from many sites  the no.1 pc speaker is logitech z5500.but matching auzentech sound cards are not available in kolkata.then what i do.what about GigaWorks S750 ?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ order online from lynx-india or theitwares


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 8, 2009)

but which one i order from itwares, which one i will be ordered from itwares or from any other that will must be best pc speaker.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 9, 2009)

surya_sapui said:


> as from many sites  the no.1 pc speaker is logitech z5500.


Heh . No1 in bad after sales support:
This guy M-jeri started with this
*forums.erodov.com/logitech-z5500/9391.html?highlight=z5500
but....
*www.techenclave.com/audio-zone/z5500-control-pod-lcd-issue-help-120881-3.html
*www.techenclave.com/audio-zone/z5500-dead-help-123637.html
*www.techenclave.com/consumer-electronics/z5500-sub-vs-wharfedale-sw150-morduant-111467.html
*forums.erodov.com/logitech-z5500-sony-20k-htbs/14231.html
and then the same guy....
*forums.erodov.com/cracking-z5500/15814.html
*forums.erodov.com/plz-help-logitech-z5500/9810.html
==
There are more from chip forums but currently its under maintenance. One of them bought these speakers despite I told him that he was better off with a 2.1 speakers and a good sound card. He still bought it and regretted it. You need to mention your budget.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 9, 2009)

Creative Gigaworks 750 will cost near around 27K. If you're ready to waste 27K for a multimedia setup, better get a good A/V receiver and tower speaker for 5-10K more. Would agree with *The Sorcerer*


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 9, 2009)

ok guys no more  A/V receiver and tower speaker, not possible to buy at now, only multimedia speaker.till now z5500 is best on pc speaker from many sites reviews.my budget now 15k - 20k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ My advice is as same as before. Altec lansing mx5021 or klipsch pro gmx 2.1 with asus xonar d2x or auzentech card. You can get the soundcard from primeabgb.com or lynx-india.com! I found certain issues with itwares that I prefer not to highlight it on a public forum.Rest is your call.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 9, 2009)

Issues with itwares means you paid for something and then never got it ??? What about the two sites that you mentioned, are they trust-worthy ???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 9, 2009)

He doesn't give a proper bill. I have seen many people saying that he just doesnt give the bill. Some of the products he sell doesn't have distributor's sticker on the box which pretty much means he is into parallel import (that's how grey market stuff is imported inside the country) which is illegal. This is something that even McCann's and certain shops in lamington road do it. These stuff is not covered under warranty by the distributors. Hence- trouble. Cheap isn't everything.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 10, 2009)

ok guys then i decide to buy Altec lansing mx5021 or logitech z5500.but i want auzentech sound card , any one knows where i find it in kolkata or where from i get it??


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

if you are going for Z5500, I don't think a soundcard is necessary. z5500 comes with external dolby/DTS decoder. All you need to do is passthrough of audio signal from your mobo to the decoder.

btw, what is the model number of your mobo.


----------



## Ei8t (Mar 10, 2009)

hey dude do check out BOSE speakers.. they are worth your every single rupee.. i m using BOSE companion speakers 2.1 and no complaints till now..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 10, 2009)

^^roflmao


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 11, 2009)

bose is gr8 but its overprice and its not 5.1 /7.1
i think z5500 sound better than bose companion


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 11, 2009)

^^ I rather would pick up the onkyo 5.1 ones against z5500 or a really good audiophile speakers like audioengine 2 2.0 or swans m10 2.1 (provided you can source swans in India). You get speakers which are 5k lesser but leagues ahead of z5500 by a pretty large margin. I bought asus xonar dx since my value card didnt have drivers for vista- but I am still searching for a fantastic pair to keep it for atleast 5 years. How can one person say a speaker is good or bad by checking out forums- or youtubing it.
Anyways no point buying even a good speakers like the legendary modifiable mx5021 on an onboard sound. z5500 is a strict no from my end. Other than that- I seriously advice the OP to audition the speakers mentioned above with high quality FLACS file and a equivalent decent sound card or a player.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 16, 2009)

i think i am going to buy logitech z5500 with a decent sound card, thats will a good combination.a limited creative soundcard available in kolkata, there no dolby live feature in this, auzentech, asus xonar not avilable in kolkata.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 16, 2009)

He he he he. Why talk of something that are not available. Better get the one that's available in Kolkata. Again, different people different perspectives. So the OP might not like the sound of Onkyo over the Logitech. From my POV, an audiophile will never go after multimedia speakers. Speaker positioning and room-size are also very important issues. My suggestion to the OP, raise your fund (atleast 50K) and get Sonodyne / Boston HT package. Now it does sound like an audiophile  Also, don't forget 32" Full HD LCD + XboX. I think you will be wanting the Z5500 for watching movies and stuffs. Why just enjoy the sound and not the vision ? Buena Vista


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 16, 2009)

No point in giving further advice since OP isnt open to them in the first place. Why ask advice when having a close mind about things?


----------



## anubisX (Mar 17, 2009)

The Sorcerer said:


> No point in giving further advice since OP isnt open to them in the first place. Why ask advice when having a close mind about things?



 Yup, it's time to close this thread.


----------



## emmarbee (Feb 21, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> No point in giving further advice since OP isnt open to them in the first place. Why ask advice when having a close mind about things?



If one didn't buy what you said, it doesn't mean he is not open minded.

@Mods - sorry for replying in an old thread with no intention of helping others.

BTW,  thank god I listned to Onkyo HT S3200 by myself. It's definitely not better than z5500. But whether z5500 is better than HT S3200? - I'm not sure, cause the demo room person only had movies and no music. But, but but - it is definitely not better than z5500 and I'm sure of it. The next room to HT S3200 was Yamaha HTiB - I would've checked it out, but the demo person was a kanjoos and told that there were problems in that set (he was demoing some other person while I was hearing to onkyo). In fact, I'm thinking of opening a new thread to let people know that z5500 is still a good speaker.


----------

